# How are ADA Cubes Siliconed Together?



## Stitch (25 Sep 2012)

Have any of you tried to build or put together an ADA Opti-White style tank?

I've never seen one in the flesh and just wondering how they are put together?

Assuming we are looking at the front pane, how is this siliconed to the base? Is it pressed down onto the base or pressed up against the side of it? (I'm guessing the back pane is the same).

Regarding the sides, I can see how they are bonded to the front and back but how do they bond to the base? Again, are they on top of the base or pressed up against the side?

Hope you can understand my strange request 

Let me know if it's not clear.

Or if someone with one of these tanks could please take come photos of the silicone / corners that would be great.

Cheers


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Sep 2012)

on my mini-m all the sides rest on top of the base.


----------



## scifficus (26 Sep 2012)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> on my mini-m all the sides rest on top of the base.



If so, it's fake.  All ADA aquarium side glass panels are siliconed on the side of the bottom glass.


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Sep 2012)

oops yes you're right. just checked and its got all sides butted up to the bottom plate. its my 90cm (not an ada tank) that rests on the bottom plate.  apologies for the duff info!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Sep 2012)

we'll forgive you Stu! ; )


----------



## Antipofish (26 Sep 2012)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> oops yes you're right. just checked and its got all sides butted up to the bottom plate. its my 90cm (not an ada tank) that rests on the bottom plate.  apologies for the duff info!!



PMSL     The thought of your ADA tank being fake brought images of bloodshed to mind...  You done any updates recently mate?


----------

